# SnugTuck vs. TresTria vs. Humanity pillow???



## LaughinWillow (Jul 1, 2007)

:

Anyone have or tried one or more of these? We have a 2yr old son and a new babe due in August, and I'm going kind of nuts trying to figure out which of these things to buy. We just bought a king size bed (thank heavens), so we're thinking we can push the bed against the wall and put ds next to the wall (am I correct in my assumption that a 2 1/2 year old isn't in any danger by the wall? - he sleeps there sometimes now and it seems fine), then have dh beside ds, then me, and then new baby next to either a snug-tuck, tres tria, or humanity family bed pillow. Problem, of course, is choosing one!

I was leaning toward the tres tria at first, but find it difficult to believe that the rubber pad doesn't make you sweat. Then I thought maybe I'd get the humanity pillow, because the pad is flannel, but then I thought maybe the rubber would provide a firmer sleeping surface for a new baby (our bed is a "plush," which isn't a pillow top, but isn't firm either). Then I read about the snug-tuck, which is way cheaper than the other two, but doesn't have a pad.

Soooo, opinions? Experiences? I'm going batty trying to figure out which to get!


----------



## saraann (Dec 1, 2006)

I have a snug tuck and it has worked great. I'm still using it with my 14 month old. Now that she can stand up she could easily fall over it, or climb over it but for sleeping, it keeps her from falling off the bed. I have never used the other two options so I have no idea how it would compare.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

We have one SnugTuck on my side of the bed and it works GREAT (we've got a big king too). I love it. My only complaint is that when it first arrived, there was a distinct odor (I'm assuming from the foam they use) so I had to air it out well before putting it on the bed. I also covered it with the mattress pad and the fitted sheet so the baby's feet wouldn't get stuck under it.

You can get an old army/navy wool blanket and cut it to fit (don't have to hem) and put it under the fitted sheet where you and baby sleep. That works great as a puddle pad and is a lot cheaper than the wool puddle pads online. Though it's not organic, and neither is the original SnugTuck. But they have organic options available I believe. And Gerber (I think?) makes an all cotton pee pad -- it's not organic either but at least it's not vinyl. They sell them at BRU.

Once our baby got mobile the SnugTuck was no longer an effective barrier, but it was no big deal -- we just stopped putting her in the bed without one of us there too.

If you get a SnugTuck be sure to get the extended strap if you have a pillowtop or thicker mattress. I love our ST pillow. Seriously. It's been a Godsend.


----------



## zoeh2003 (Jul 2, 2007)

I bought a humanity co-sleeper. We had just moved and I gave the wrong address. Well they said that was my mistake and I never got my co-sleeper. hey also had horrible customer service never returned my calls/emails.


----------



## kaia8 (Apr 8, 2007)

I've never tried the Humanity or the SnugTuck, but I can say that I LOVE the Tres Tria. I didn't know what to expect when I first ordered it, but it's turned out to be an incredible purchase.

First, the natural latex actually stays amazing cool. Way way cooler than any other bedding I've ever had tried. My latex pillow is the only one I use on really hot nights, it almost has this squishy minty-ness to it. Sorry that sounds weird, I really don't know how to describe it! =) But I love using the Tres Tria as a body pillow too.

Second, the baby won't actually sleep ON the Tres Tria, as far as I know. It's more of a divider/bumper to keep kids from rolling off the bed. And it really does work - when you stick it under your sheet, it becomes immobile.

Third, both Organic Grace and Better for Babies have wonderful service. I couldn't give them higher reviews! I think Leah at BfB actually designed it, so I'm sure she could answer any questions you have, and maybe could recommend something for your situation?


----------



## stacyann_1 (May 25, 2004)

Is it hard to put the tres tria under the fitted sheet? Sometimes sheets are so hard to get on with nothing under them, just wondering if you need a special fitted sheet.


----------



## carnalcindd (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

I just came over here to ask about the Tres Tria. I'd forgotten about the Snug Tuck...

With the Tres Tria, I'm still having trouble visualizing it. It does NOT have a pad attached to it like the Humanity bed, is that right? it's just the pillow with a rubbery (latex?) bottom so it doesnt' slide easily, and it fits under the fitted sheet, right?

I would think that shipping the Tres Tria is easier (cheaper?) than the Snug tuck, and I'm in Canada...any thoughts/experience?


----------



## LaughinWillow (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm still debating, but have started thinking that the tres tria might be the best thing to get. I was confused at first, thinking that it had a pad like the humanity sleeper - I'm not so worried about it getting hot or not if there's no pad for the baby to lay on...

Also, wildflowerdiapers.com sells tres tria with free shipping, and the mama who runs it is awesome, so I'd feel totally comfortable ordering from her. I'm not sure about the snug tuck site - shipping seems expensive, and "regular" shipping can take up to two weeks - you have to pay something like $25 to get "priority" shipping. I don't know if this is because someone is custom making these things or not, but it seems like a lot to me. Although still cheaper than tres tria - but I've been able to find way more positive reviews about it than any other product.


----------



## alllyssa (Sep 1, 2004)

I've had good luck with the customer service at Humanity. If fact, my zipper broke about a year after I bought it. I mailed it to them and they replaced the zipper and shipped it back to me free of charge 

I thought that was pretty nice.


----------



## wannathird (May 23, 2007)

I love my product and i also love the person i bought it from i did a lay away plan and i have been practicing with my humanity

http://www.mamaroobabysling.com

She was awesome and treated me kindly and the company humanty bed company contacted me by email right away with any questions i had it was worth the money i feel safe my baby will sleep well with me.


----------



## wannathird (May 23, 2007)

how soon after the birth of your child did you use the humanity bed?


----------



## fiatslug (Jan 3, 2007)

We have the Humanity Co-Sleeper pillow--the cotton flannel cover is so soft! It didn't work for us in its original configuration--but that has more to do with the fact that both DH and I are thrashy, all-over-the-bed sleepers and even in a Cal King, we felt like we didn't have enough room for 3 in the bed! But we now use it as a divider b/w our bed and DD's sidecarred crib (with the flannel cover/pad wrapped around her crib mattress) and it works great. My only complaint is that the pillow stuffing is sagging as we use it--wish it were a bit fuller/firmer. Actually that bugs me a lot about it.


----------



## wannathird (May 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fiatslug* 
We have the Humanity Co-Sleeper pillow--the cotton flannel cover is so soft! It didn't work for us in its original configuration--but that has more to do with the fact that both DH and I are thrashy, all-over-the-bed sleepers and even in a Cal King, we felt like we didn't have enough room for 3 in the bed! But we now use it as a divider b/w our bed and DD's sidecarred crib (with the flannel cover/pad wrapped around her crib mattress) and it works great. My only complaint is that the pillow stuffing is sagging as we use it--wish it were a bit fuller/firmer. Actually that bugs me a lot about it.


So because you thrashed a lot it sort of did not stay in place? or it just took up room?


----------



## fiatslug (Jan 3, 2007)

oh, sorry that wasn't clear! the Humanity Pillow does a great job of staying put--it's just that for us, no matter what kind of guard rail/barrier we used, we wouldn't have enough room in the bed to sleep with DD! I know there are people out there who co-sleep in queens and even fulls, and God bless them, but for us the sidecar crib arrangement works out GREAT.

As to the customer service question (not posted by OP)--really not trying to be snarky here, but I have a hard time seeing how a company is obligated to send out a second pillow (at $130ish, if I remember correctly) when the customer had them send the first to the wrong address! If I ran a business, I sure wouldn't feel like that was "my bad," sorry.


----------

